# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Προβλημα με πιεση νερου στο σπιτι

## anagnostou1

Ειμαι ενοικιαστης στο πανω οροφο μιας μονοκατοικιας. Οταν ανοιγει τη βρυση ο κατω (ισογειο) οροφος (κουζινα, μπανιο, κηπος) εγω δεν εχω καθολου νερο. Τι μπορω νακανω τι φταιει?

----------


## ezizu

Για να μπορέσει να σου δώσει κάποιος συγκεκριμένη απάντηση, θα πρέπει νομίζω να γνωρίζει κάποιες πληροφορίες-λεπτομέρειες για την όλη υδραυλική εγκατάσταση , όπως π.χ. αν υπάρχει ένας σωλήνας παροχής για τους μετρητές ή ξεχωριστός για τον κάθε μετρητή ,τι διάμετρο έχουν οι  σωληνώσεις κ.λ.π.  
Μήπως υπάρχει ένας μετρητής και για τα δύο διαμερίσματα (αυτό έτυχε και το άκουσα πριν μερικά χρόνια για το σπίτι ενός γνωστού μου).  
Δώσε αν μπορείς μερικές ακόμα πληροφορίες για την υδραυλική εγκατάσταση.

----------


## geoponic

λογω μανομετρικου υψους μειωνεται η πιεση του νερου στην κεντρικη παροχη ειδικα το καλοκαιρι η λυση ειναι http://www.alphaclimagr.gr/p.Wilo-Ho...IS.786908.html κατι παρομοιο να το συνδεσης στην παροχη σου

----------


## nyannaco

Η ΕΥΔΑΠ (αλλά και όλες οι ΔΕΥΑ, αν δεν κάνω λάθος) απαγορεύουν ρητά τη σύνδεση πιεστικών και κάθε είδους αντλιών απ'ευθείας στο δίκτυο (και καλά κάνουν). Για να χρησιμοποιηθεί πιεστικό είναι απαραίτητη η τοποθέτηση δεξαμενής από όπου θα τραβάει, ώστε να μην μπορεί η αντλία να επιδράσει τοπικά στην πίεση του δικτύτου.

Επιπλέον, δεν ξέρουμε ακόμη αν το θέμα είναι η χαμηλή πίεση στο δίκτυο το καλοκαίρι. Πιθανόν πάιζει κάποιο ρόλο, αλλά πιθανότερο είναι απλά να κάθεται επάνω στο μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα του κακού εσωτερικού δικτύου και ελλειπούς διατομής της κεντρικής παροχής. όπως είπε ο Σήφης.
Καλό θα ήταν να ξέρουμε:
Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει μόνο (ή πολύ εντονότερο) το καλοκαίρι;Είναι γενικότερο στην περιοχή ή μόνο στο συγκεκριμένο σπίτι;Τα ερωτήματα του Σήφη, και επιπλέον,Υλικό σωλήνα κετρικλής παροχής (άλλο σιδεροσωλήνα 1/2" και άλλο χαλκός Φ18 ή πλαστική Φ16)Απόσταση κεντρικού διακόπτη σπιτιού από το μετρητή της ΕΥΔΑΠ (κατά προσέγγιση)Ηλικία της εγκατάστασης

----------

ezizu (11-07-14), xsterg (11-07-14)

----------


## geoponic

http://www.emboridis.gr/dabkpsmartpr...l#.U8AMCECFKuY*δεν ειδα πουθενα  ανακοινωση της ευδαπ να απαγορευει την* χρηση πιεστικων και νασου θυμισω οτι εχουν βαλβιδα αντεπιστρωφης πιεσεως αρα τραβανε τα bar για να λειτουργεισουν συνηθως 1,5

----------


## xsterg

ισχυει αυτο που ειπε ο νικος

----------


## anagnostou1

το προβλημα ειναι μονιμο χειμωνα καλοκαιρι, ο μετρητης ειναι ενας, το σπιτι ειναι παλιο ,κατασκευη 1974,το ρολοι απεχει γυρω στα15 μετρααπο το σπιτι . Τωρα για σωληνωσεις διατομες και τετοια δεν ξερω

----------


## ezizu

> το προβλημα ειναι μονιμο χειμωνα καλοκαιρι, ο μετρητης ειναι ενας, το σπιτι ειναι παλιο ,κατασκευη 1974,το ρολοι απεχει γυρω στα15 μετρααπο το σπιτι . Τωρα για σωληνωσεις διατομες και τετοια δεν ξερω


Με όλα αυτά που έγραψες είναι νομίζω απόλυτα λογικό να πέφτει η πίεση στο σπίτι σου , όταν ανοίγει κάποια βρύση από το άλλο σπίτι του κάτω ορόφου. Λογικά (βάσει του έτους κατασκευής 1974) οι σωλήνες μετά τον μετρητή (τουλάχιστον), δεν πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 1/2 της ίντσας.

Νομίζω η μία λύση είναι το πιεστικό (η πιο εύκολη και οικονομικότερη κατά την άποψή μου) και η άλλη λύση είναι βάλει ο ιδιοκτήτης δεύτερο μετρητή και να διαχωρίσει απόλυτα τις υδραυλικές εγκαταστάσεις των δύο ορόφων-σπιτιών (ίσως δυσκολότερη λύση και πιο δαπανηρή). Μπορεί βέβαια κάποιος να γνωρίζει και κάποια άλλη λύση, οπότε περίμενε να πάρεις και άλλες γνώμες.

----------


## nyannaco

Σιδεροσωλήνα του '74, με αυτά που έχει πιάσει μέσα μετά από 40 χρόνια, η διατομή της έχει μειωθεί πάρα πολύ, και είναι και άγρια η εσωτερική επιφάνεια, με αποτέλεσμα μεγάλη πτώση πίεσης στα 15 μέτρα διαδρομής. Πιστεύω ότι η καλύτερη λύση είναι αντικατάσταση της κεντρικής παροχής από το μετρητή μέχρι τον κεντρικό διακόπτη του σπιτιού (των σπιτιών) με νέα πλαστική σωλήνα. Μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα εξωτερικά, πιθανότατα με μικρή έως ελάχιστη οπτική όχληση με την κατάλληλη όδευση, και θα λύσει το πρόβλημα. Αν μπορεί να σπάσει και ο μετρητής σε δύο (και οι παροχές επίσης), όπως λέει και ο Σήφης, ακόμα καλύτερα.
Το πιεστικό, ακόμη κι αν επιτρεπόταν, δεν είναι η ενδεδειγμένη λύση, γιατί (α) δεν αντιμετωπίζει το σωστό πρόβλημα αλλά το σύμπτωμα - δουλειά του πιεστικού είναι να αντιμετωπίζει τη χαμηλή πίεση του δικτύου, όχι βουλωμένους σωλήνες, (β) κάνει θόρυβο, (γ) δημιουργεί ενοχλητικές αυξομειώσεις στην πίεση, (δ) θέλει συντήρηση, (ε) θέλει χώρο για την εγκατάσταση, και (στ) δεν λειτουργεί σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος. Ολα αυτά (β-στ) τα δέχεται κανείς όταν δεν έχει άλλη επιλογή (χαμηλή πίεση δικτύου), αλλά είναι σαφώς μη απαραίτητα και αποφευκτέα σε αυτή την περίπτωση.

----------

ezizu (12-07-14)

----------


## nyannaco

> http://www.emboridis.gr/dabkpsmartpr...l#.U8AMCECFKuY*δεν ειδα πουθενα ανακοινωση της ευδαπ να απαγορευει την* χρηση πιεστικων και νασου θυμισω οτι εχουν βαλβιδα αντεπιστρωφης πιεσεως αρα τραβανε τα bar για να λειτουργεισουν συνηθως 1,5


http://www.eydap.gr/media/clientserv...efsis_2009.pdf
ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΕΩΣ
ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ
 ΤΕΥΧΟΣ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ Αρ. Φύλλου 552
26 Μαρτίου 2009

Αριθμ. Δ16γ/694/7/117/Γ
 Έγκριση Κανονισμού Λειτουργίας Δικτύου ΄Υδρευσης 
(Κ.Λ.Δ.Υ.) της Ε.ΥΔ.Α.Π. Α.Ε .

Παράγραφος 2.5.7
_
Απαγορεύεται η απευθείας υδροδότηση δικτύων τρίτων από αγωγούς της Ε.ΥΔ.Α.Π., με άντληση, χωρίς την μεσολάβηση δεξαμενής κατάλληλης χωρητικότητας.
_
Εξηγείται και το σκεπτικό.

----------

ezizu (12-07-14), xsterg (12-07-14)

----------


## anagnostou1

ok Σας ευχαριστω

----------

